# Gurkha Triple Ligero Special Edition 2002 Cigar Review - Wishful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wrapper cracked and pealed. Tasted great but the wrapper has me stumped as to whether or not to try again. Very tight draw.

Read the full review here: Gurkha Triple Ligero Special Edition 2002 Cigar Review - Wishful


----------

